# Medtronic pumpers - help if you can



## Adrienne (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi

Some of us parents on the email group have done phone interviews for this lady (see below).   I can't remember off the top of my head who it is ultimately for but she can tell you but I know it was ok as we all did it.   She needs more and I asked if anyone on here could help.    Here is her message, if you are interested, let me know and I'll give you her email or phone number.

Thanks  

Dear All

Firstly, I would like to thank you all for showing interest in participating in this on-line research project for Medtronic pumps and am still needing people to participate (either self or on behalf of your child who is under 16 years of age).

If you are still interested in taking part, please could you let me have your telephone number, so that I can just ask a few screening questions, and then we can send you the on-line link?


It would be really appreciated if you could respond asap as my client is anxious to complete the study within the week.


Warm regards


----------



## bev (Aug 10, 2010)

I will do it Adrienne.Bev


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 10, 2010)

bev said:


> I will do it Adrienne.Bev



Lovely.  I'll pm you her details.  xx


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 10, 2010)

Sign me up. I'll do what they need.


----------



## Cate (Aug 10, 2010)

I'll do it if you PM me her details


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Cate and Tom, I've pm'd you both.


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 11, 2010)

I'll be happy to help if I'm not too late.  Let me know the details Sue x


----------



## Patricia (Aug 11, 2010)

And me Adrienne, if not too late!


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 11, 2010)

Me too if it she still needs people. Only just saw this!


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi  Thanks all.

Has anyone contacted her and spoken?    Does she need more people or has she got enough, can someone ask her please when they speak to her.  Thanks.


----------



## bev (Aug 11, 2010)

I sent an email - but no reply yet.Bev


----------

